# relieving letter



## Karthik27 (Jan 28, 2014)

hi guys ...I would like to know if relieving letter from my previous employer is mandatory while joining work in Dubai.?

i have been working in this company for only the past three months in India and the company is refusing to provide me a relieving letter. Now i have an offer in Dubai and they requested me to join immediately. Is it okey to join without relieving letter ?. The reference check has already been made by the company in dubai and offer letter was issued. will this be a problem while am joining work in dubai.


----------

